# Sharpening for pro-kitchen use



## Peco (Oct 1, 2011)

I about to invest in 3-4 stones. I cut a lot of veggies and protein.

I'm not looking for a 30.000 grit finish, I need good working edges that will last as long as possible.

I have ordered a gyoto in 52100 steel. If someone has sharpening experience with this steeltype - they would share - I'd appreciate it


----------



## memorael (Oct 1, 2011)

I would recommend you get a 220, 1k, 5k and 10k.

You can do 
A.- A compound edge, that is leave the heel of the knife with a 220 grit edge to cut into proteins and tuff skin or whatever, and polish the rest of the edge for veg.
B.- take a 220 and polish on the 10k see if you like that edge and if it works for you. If not take the 1k and polish with the 10k repeat until desired results are achieved. You can then proceed to either polish the rest of the knife and leave the heel with the current edge or leave it as is.

For me, I would sharpen the knife daily depending what I new I had to do, and the best combo was leaving a 1k polished heel and a full progression on the rest. No edge that I know of cuts as good as a 10k and lasts as long as a 220, so you might need to experiment a bit to your taste.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 1, 2011)

Really, it depends on many factors: what are you cutting, how you cut it, what you are cutting on, etc. Finer edges are better but lose toothiness quicker. 52100 can hold on to that toothiness quite a while depending on who made it. I'd go for a ~500, 1k, 5k and a strop loaded with something in the 1-3 micron range. Don't spend too much time on the 1k and beyond. A fine edge can also work if you have something around that will reestablish a little toothiness during your shift (rod, stone, strop), in case you need it. If you have enough length, I like Memo's suggestions with regard to putting several types of edges along the length of your blade (finer, thinner edges toward the tip).


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 1, 2011)

great points here.

i would not suggest going that low with the 220 advice but something more like a 500. i personally prefer only 2 stones and currently they are 400 and 4k but could easily be 500 and 5k. 

my suggestion would be to start with only two stones, and probably go with like 500 and 2k. on top of those pick up a felt strop and CRO2 to load it. try the 2k edge and if it is toothy enough, just stop there but if you like the feeling of that really sharp edge that you will get to try from the strop, pick up another finisher in the 5k+ range. 

as a professional i prefer the two stone setup as of lately. refining an edge that much just doesn't work out well for me in the heavy prep world. it feels like it gets dull quicker and it feels like it slides when cutting certain things. i go 400 and then 4k. i can cut various vegetable and i get the toothy feeling i desire and it can also shave my arm hair. this is the perfect edge for me in the kitchen. 

i only say this because there is no reason to buy a bunch of stones and find out you dont use half of them after a few months of practice. start slow and then if you decide to pick up more stones, you will have plenty of great advice from everyone here on where to go next.

good luck with your purchases


----------



## Peco (Oct 1, 2011)

Great advise guys thanks. Can you recommend any brands you think I should look at?


----------



## tk59 (Oct 1, 2011)

If you like soakers and you're on a budget, you really can't beat the beston, bester, rika trio. My favorites have to be the Gesshin soaker line. The set-up I use is out of convenience but I also like it a lot: Gesshin 400 (sometimes), 1k, 5k and 8kSS plus a little stropping. Again, I don't spend too much time above the 1k or the bite will go pretty quickly.


----------



## Peco (Oct 1, 2011)

Not really on a budget - I want stones of great quality, be a joy to use, and will last a good amount of time.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 1, 2011)

As you live in Denmark you may get Choseras at a very good price with edenwebshops.de or .co.uk. Within the EU you don't pay import duties.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 1, 2011)

I just realized you're in Denmark. Bummer. The Gesshins would be prohibitively expensive but if you like soakers, Gesshin 500, 2k, 4k are really nice. I might even skip the 2k if you like toothy. The 4k is pretty fast. I'd probably still finish on an 8k SS though. I just love that stone. Another option is to get a combo Belgian coticule and a Gesshin 400. I love the coticule, too. That reminds me, I need to buy another one.

Choseras are nice, too but mine don't get a whole lot of use.


----------



## Peco (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Ben ...

tk59 ... US is no issue, I got half of my family there who can ship stuff to me


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 1, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I just realized you're in Denmark. Bummer. The Gesshins would be prohibitively expensive but if you like soakers, Gesshin 500, 2k, 4k are really nice. I might even skip the 2k if you like toothy. The 4k is pretty fast. I'd probably still finish on an 8k SS though. I just love that stone. Another option is to get a combo Belgian coticule and a Gesshin 400. I love the coticule, too. That reminds me, I need to buy another one.
> 
> Choseras are nice, too but mine don't get a whole lot of use.



TK59 found the best combo for my pro kitchen use, all Gessin soakers:

400 edge, lightly strop on 2K for 2-3 passes a side, repeat with the 4K. Super long lasting, Sharp and toothy.

Pesky


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 1, 2011)

ya ive been using the gesshin soakers for about three months. i do not have the 2k but it could me my next purchase along with 8k just for fun

the 400 and 4k gesshin line is a great setup for me and what looks like a few others around here.

i get my edge ground with the 400 and raise the burr on each side once with the 4k and begin to strop deburring on wood until the burr/wire edge is removed. sometimes it takes a little longer than others. i have tried the microbevels and the felt pads but i find that once you remove the burr with the stone, one or two more passes gives you a very strong and sharp edge


----------



## Peco (Oct 1, 2011)

Gesshin 400 is out of stock


----------



## Peco (Oct 1, 2011)

El P: Thanks


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 1, 2011)

Peco said:


> Gesshin 400 is out of stock


 

Don't let get you down...pester Jon Broida daily every hour and he'll get the stone out to you in no time.

Pesky


----------



## memorael (Oct 1, 2011)

O yeah!!! that reminds me! Coticules are amazing dude. They are quite fast if you get a natural combo you end up with two stones in one, they don;t dish very fast... well depends on how soft it is but anyway these things are awesome. Expensive though.

I would go with the SS line, I like that they are splash and go to some degree, they aren't very fast but they do leave a nice finish. I haven't tried the geshin line but apparently I am missing out. So many stones so little time.:tongue:


----------



## tk59 (Oct 1, 2011)

I wouldn't say Superstones are slow though...


----------



## MadMel (Oct 1, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> TK59 found the best combo for my pro kitchen use, all Gessin soakers:
> 
> 400 edge, lightly strop on 2K for 2-3 passes a side, repeat with the 4K. Super long lasting, Sharp and toothy.
> 
> Pesky



Hmm I've gotta try that on my next sharpening day.. I usually don't go all the way down to the 500 that I have. I spen most of my time on a 2k den up to a 6k for awhile and thats it.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 2, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> ya ive been using the gesshin soakers for about three months. i do not have the 2k but it could me my next purchase along with 8k just for fun


The 2k is a pretty nifty stone. It was so thirsty at first, even after an hour soak, that in all honesty I almost gave it up. Now that it's been permasoaked for a couple of weeks though, and flattened a few times on all sides, it's starting to really shine. It works great as intended, but it's not too much of a stretch to really move some metal with it either (I thinned and reprofiled an old Shun with mine, maybe an hour of work?), and very light strokes while letting the mud start to build takes the edge a bit higher than you'd expect for a 2k. 

As much as I want to get the 4k, I wonder if it's completely worthwhile given the level of polish the 2k can reach. I can see there being some overlap between the limits of each stone.


----------



## memorael (Oct 2, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I wouldn't say Superstones are slow though...


 
I know what you mean, a lot of people call them slow but I really think they are about the best stone in terms of balance and IMO leave the best finish when it comes to polishing. I guess maybe the GS can kinda compete with these stones too. I think those are the two best choices IMO when all you want is something practical and again, IMO about the bar for well rounded stones.


----------



## Ratton (Oct 2, 2011)

Peco said:


> I about to invest in 3-4 stones.



Hi Peco,

You will also need to get something to flatten your stones with. Stones rarely come completely flat and also need to be flattened frequently to be kept flat. The best thing to get is a diamond plate for flattening. 

I have recently switched to all Gessin stones and really like them, plus Jon is a great person to deal with!!:cool2:


----------



## Peco (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi R,

I looked at a few - just have to decide which one


----------



## Peco (Oct 9, 2011)

After contacting a few US vendors - without any replies - the choice was easy ... bought Chosera's 400, 1000, 3000 and 5000 in Europe. I'm sure they will do the job nicely


----------



## JBroida (Oct 9, 2011)

sorry about that...still catching up with e-mails...


----------

